# Splitter not big enough?



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm in canuckistan. 

Installing a 600A bucket in the MDP then feeding a splitter in parallel then out parallel to a 600A disco (my tenant) and parallel to a 400A disco (refeeding existing tenant). Just received the 600A splitter and the lug kits aren't rated for 4x500mcm Al (would do 350 cu if I could make it work) + 2x 3/0. 

Wholesaler that did the package is just shrugging says they don't make them bigger.

I though about 6 port mechanical lugs but how would I mount them and the splitter is already small (6'x10"x6") or putting them in a large jbox sort of the way of a CT cabinet but then again the isolating/mounting...

Any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Polaris bugs.

Hell, even transformer flags.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

I wouldn't get Polaris bugs in time and the transformer flags I'm going to look into. In the meantime I found ilsco power distribution blocks rated for it PDB-55-500-1. 

The wholesaler called me back and recommended some sort of pin style compression/crimp fitting that would reduce my 500 to 2/0.. Says guys use them all the time for similar terminations, mostly to fit 500/750 into breakers. I'm hesitant to consider just reducing conductor size with these , I don't know how that'd be kosher.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Jmcstevenson said:


> I'm in canuckistan.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
PDB's
ILLSOC CLEAR TAPS
POLARIS TAPS
Transformer Flags

Any of the above

I have buckets of Illsco and Polaris. 

I keep up to 600kcmil 12 way for emergencies. Personally I think they are great We IR these regularly and have no issues.

Yopu can get them next day air from any manufacture


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Jmcstevenson said:


> I wouldn't get Polaris bugs in time and the transformer flags I'm going to look into. In the meantime I found ilsco power distribution blocks rated for it PDB-55-500-1. The wholesaler called me back and recommended some sort of pin style compression/crimp fitting that would reduce my 500 to 2/0.. Says guys use them all the time for similar terminations, mostly to fit 500/750 into breakers. I'm hesitant to consider just reducing conductor size with these , I don't know how that'd be kosher.


We call them mac-adapts. I have used them to fit 750 into a 500 breaker lug.


----------

